# Annoyances



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

I know we all love & enjoy our birds, but c'mon, what does your bird do that is annoying?

I'll start - It annoys me that Billie wants to chew my (eye) spectacles & gets *really* cranky when I make him stop. I also get annoyed when I forget to cover my tiny nose stud & Billie rips it out. It's a major OUCH!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I get annoyed at Jeep's and Fuzzy's persistence...you push them away and they come right back. I moved Jeep off my shoulder today because as he was chewing on my spaghetti strap and chewed on my skin so I moved him and he came right back!


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

When Sunny imatates a seagull and the telephone for almost 2 hours straight non stop


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Arnie flying down onto the ground specifically to chew the pedestal fan lead. I remove her far far far away but she just flies right back to that spot. Also when I'm chopping up stuff for dinner, she flies over and steals stuff I'm chopping up, gets in the way, and poops on the chopping board if I don't remove her.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Aero annoys me when I leave the room for 5 minutes and he screams until i come back( its not a flock call its a scream!) He also has taken to flying onto my head and if move him away **** just fly back again and he tries to leave my head by climbing down my face( sharp nails). Hes always chewing things hes not supposed to which includes if hes on my shoulder my earrings which **** wait til im not paying attention and then **** steal my earring, biting my ear in the process and then **** run away with my earring and i have to have a tug of war with him to get it back! Hes quite the little terror. Also my family thinks hes evil because **** bite them if they try to pick him up....apparently im the only one allowed to touch him


----------



## Cryson123 (Feb 18, 2011)

Birdie screams whenever he can't see me, real crazy scream. Poor guy loves me too much haha


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Freddie doesn't wait to be invited to help me eat my supper; he flies over and lands in the middle of my plate and helps himself.  I'm quite happy to share, mind you. I just wish he wouldn't land splat in my food! Though he will step up and sit on my hand and "let" me feed him.


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Billy has NEVER pooped on a chopping board, he is far too well mannered for that!

He does however have a fascination with my nose and if he is sat on my shoulder he will try to pick it for me 
When I move away he bites me, hard! He just won't get it that nostrils are out of bounds!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

My two are very hormonal right now, and are very nesty. There out of there cage for most of the afternoon and are constantly trying to find a nesting spot. I've goon out of my way to make sure there are no dark corners or little hide aways, But they always manage to find a place. Places I've found them are.... in a waste paper basket, behind the TV, behind the drapes on the window sill, under the couch, inside the TV stand (the door must have been left open), and inside a light fixture! Thank God that particular light was not on. It would have been very hot. 
They've gone through this before and it passed. I'm hoping it will pass again. There on the longer nights and shorter days plan. I don't want them nesting right now. If it carries on to much longer i may have to give them a nesting box and replace the eggs with some fake eggs i purchased a while back.
Anyway that's what is annoying me right now Silly birds! lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lucky & cookie chew the wallpaper off the walls 
Trying to get my old cookie back lol


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

My two's fascination with my laptop no matter what I try. Also any kind of book/paper. It makes couch/snuggle time tough with them terrorizing some of my favorite activities. Boogers.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Sunny's annoyances??? What is the maximum number of things I can list here? 

1) pooping on me 
2) having to be ON me at ALL times but won't let me kiss or cuddle him 
3) shrieks in panic and flies to my shoulder in a nanosecond every time I open my bedroom door to leave the room, as if he's being abandoned forever 
4) putting his face in every single plate of food he sees before any of us can put a fork in it
5) chewing up every pencil he sees until the long piece of lead remains
6) putting "decorative borders" in every book he sees, including library books I have to return to the library and one of my Legend of the Guardians books (it broke my heart)
7) chewing wires 
8) refusing to go back to his cage even when he's so tired he can't keep his eyes open--insists on staying with me and struggling to stay awake so I feel guilty and have to go to bed because if I won't then he won't either 
9) acting like the sweetest little sweet with Grandpa but a mean grouch with mommie


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Most definitely the perceived abandonment and very panicked screaming that occurs every time that I am more than 2 metres away from them... I can take any amount of poop, chewing, night frights, lost earings, ruined book pages, vegetables thrown all over the floor, seasonal mood swings etc - it is the anxious 'abandonment' screaming that pushes my buttons. 
But that being said, I would not ever want to change a tiny feather of their beautiful little heads! 
The sweet moments always far outweigh the less than favorable - that is what keeps us so crazy in love with our fids right?


----------



## Thezookeeper (Mar 3, 2011)

It drives me nuts when my tiels come over to me just long enough to poop (we call them chips) on me and then they leave. Also, when I try to clean up their chips, they get so mad. One more thing, they think they have to be louder then us talking or the TV? When we are talking or watching TV we and the TV have to be louder so we can hear. When we get louder, the tiels think they get to be louder too. It gets REALLY loud in our house since my Grandpa (who lives with us) has lost most of his hearing so everything has to be loud to begin with.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Dally:
constant screaming, biting at my earings (shes broken skin on my ear and caused an infection...), divebombing anyone with cereal or eggs, screaming, chewing laptop keys, chewing on our game systems, screaming, not wanting to go to bed, spilling food everywhere, screaming..... you get the point.

Tsuka:
Biting, screaming, attacking dally, commiting suicide off the top of the cage when he knows he cant fly (hes got a wing disabilty with his feathers), his moody little biting moments where no one can touch him and then in a split second become all sweet again and want scritches.


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, sometimes when i'm tired and busy on my laptop or mobile phone and Cody gets really frustrated because she thinks both items are HERS! She tries to stop me from doing anything with them. That's quite annoying! Cody can be a real cranky girl from time to time. 

And yeah, making noises when i'm on the phone or in a conversation or something lol. Shhh!

Cody being moody towards Itchy gets on my nerves sometimes, but for the biggest part it's up to Itchy to stick up for herself!

But overall, they're good birdies


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Echo's persistence.
And his rudeness with food. He'll fly right onto a guest's piece of pizza. Because it's _his_, obviously.

Fox's tendency to scream at sunlight as soon as he sees it. Seriously. I can't tell if the sun makes him happy or pisses him off.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Cody said:


> Well, sometimes when i'm tired and busy on my laptop or mobile phone and Cody gets really frustrated because she thinks both items are HERS! She tries to stop me from doing anything with them. That's quite annoying! Cody can be a real cranky girl from time to time.


Arnie does this too. She will fly onto my phone and reach down and try to attack my hands as I'm texting. So I'll put her and the phone down and walk away and say "ok well you can have it then". Then she doesn't want it.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Belinda said:


> Arnie does this too. She will fly onto my phone and reach down and try to attack my hands as I'm texting. So I'll put her and the phone down and walk away and say "ok well you can have it then". Then she doesn't want it.


Wahahahaha!!! That's because Arnie's goal is to make you miserable so why would she want to do something that does NOT drive you insane?  I'm sure all our tiels are the same way. Sunny only wants to chew on what I'm using and wreck havoc on the keyboard when I'm typing. I never see him playing with it when I'm NOT using it.:blink:


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

my laptop keyboard. he is so persistent. 
and when i've just woken up and he knows and he starts screeching. instant headache :blink:


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

Belinda said:


> Arnie does this too. She will fly onto my phone and reach down and try to attack my hands as I'm texting. So I'll put her and the phone down and walk away and say "ok well you can have it then". Then she doesn't want it.



LOL exactly. They just want it because you have it, and they can't. If you're not interested anymore, neither are they! Little kids!!!


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

.mpeg said:


> my laptop keyboard. he is so persistent.
> and when i've just woken up and he knows and he starts screeching. instant headache :blink:



Very recognizable, both things!!!


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

The screetching - I call it his red tail hawk imitation. His wind up call before he starts talking or whistling. It's ear piercing. His Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde personality at times. But when he's a little lover boy all is forgiven.


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, considering we have many in our bird room, we have some big annoyances to deal with. The screeching is a big one here, since all those birds screeching at once in the early mornings can be a little much at time. Their fascination with my laptop keys and any wires drives me nutts. I don't really care about the keys as much, but I worry that they will get electrocuted through a wire so I am always on guard. How "Mommy, I want head scritches" turns into "touch me and you die >:{." There are probably others I am forgetting, but we love our large flock non-the-less


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

nkeith2 said:


> How "Mommy, I want head scritches" turns into "touch me and you die >:{."


hahahaha :rofl:


yup.


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

LOL! I know that, too


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

nkeith2 said:


> Well, considering we have many in our bird room, we have some big annoyances to deal with. The screeching is a big one here, since all those birds screeching at once in the early mornings can be a little much at time. Their fascination with my laptop keys and any wires drives me nutts. I don't really care about the keys as much, but I worry that they will get electrocuted through a wire so I am always on guard. How "Mommy, I want head scritches" turns into "touch me and you die >:{." There are probably others I am forgetting, but we love our large flock non-the-less



Must be wonderful, to have that many tiels! Sadly, I live alone and don't have enough time 

Maybe someday


----------



## bweeep (Feb 7, 2011)

My birds are very, very, very persistent about eating EVERYTHING...and when you make them stop they just come back for more...
And I'm missing two keys on my lap top. They love to eat my keys..


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cody said:


> Must be wonderful, to have that many tiels! Sadly, I live alone and don't have enough time
> 
> Maybe someday


Aww, I am sure someday you will be able to have more  The only way I manage is big big help with my hubby since he is home all day to take care of them. He is the one who really does most of the work, but I try to help out as much as I can too. If it weren't for him, I would probably only have two tiels, Lucy and Spot. O and about the "touch me and you die *insert angry face*" comment I posted earlier, well I was just playing with Skyler right now and of course, he had to have one of those moments  Tiels can be big stinkers at times, you know?


----------

